# Pans



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I need to replace my 8 inch saute pan. It is a chep non-stick type. I would love some advice on the best brands. I have lots of cast iron that I'm happy with , but I'd like a nice light weight non- stick to use. 

TIA
Svadhisthana


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

I own 2 wearever Lincoln pans (purchased from BigTray) as well as a couple of older Durawear pans. Both brands have been quite satisfactory.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

There to, Svadhisthana, if you do a search by clicking "search" on top of this page and typing "pans" you will find 24 different forums on this topic.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You'll find interesting reviews and opinions here.


----------

